# X-Rite's i1Diagnostics 4.1.2 Released



## ConnecTED

*X-Rite's i1Diagnostics 4.1.2 Released @ 18 February 2016*

i1Diagnostics allows you to test your X-Rite measurement instrument functionality and update licenses on your device.

Use of this application by end users is recommended when problems are experienced with the measurement instrument.

i1Diagnostics creates a report which can be sent to X-Rite support for further investigation if problems persist.

Supported instruments:

- i1Pro
- i1iO
- i1iSis
- i1Display 1 & 2
- ColorMunki Photo & Design

Bug fixed: Connection issue with i1iO on OS X El Capitan (10.11)

Download Link: http://www.xrite.com/i1diagnostics/support/d1607


----------

